# Rash and diarrhea



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

Jasmine has had soup runny diarrhea for 2 days. She has messed in the house 3 times in the last 2 days. Yesterday when I came home she had messed and today when my boyfriend came home to let her out at lunch she had messed and when we came home from work she had messed again. All in the same general area. 
When we take her out and she goes its like water.
Last night we tried boiled rice, chicken, and canned pumpkin with a but of kibble. We feed acana Pacifica. 
She was fed breakfast today. We are fasting her for 24 hours which will be up tomorrow morning and are gonna try double boiled rice and boiled chicken with a small amount of pumpkin. 
She also has a rash on her belly. I noticed a red spot last weekend but now her whole belly and one of her inner legs is broken out. 
Can this be related?
Anything I can do to help her? It isn't like her to mess in the house.
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ALynott (Mar 3, 2013)

I've had an almost the exact same problem with Rufus - I'd be really interested to see what advice you're given.

The vet thought his rash was a flea allergy that he had infected by licking (we'd just got him from the shelter at this point) but it seems it's triggered by things other than flea bites as it just appeared again.

We still haven't got to the bottom of what's causing his diarrhea - plain rice and chicken made no difference, neither did fasting him for 24 hours. No parasites showed up in his stool test BUT we've had great results after the vet prescribed Metronidazole. Here's hoping he stays good once he comes off it...

I wonder if the rash and the diarrhea are linked? I'd start by taking a stool sample to your vet and go from there.

I'm sorry I don't have anything useful for you but I hope someone comes along soon with some helpful advice for you!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Any recent vaccinations or topical flea/tick applications?


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

2 days of severe diarrhea - instead of fasting your dog some more maybe it's time to actually take her to the vet? 

Dehydration can set in fast. And there is a list 10+ pages long of things that could cause diarrhea. Bacteria overgrowth, pancreatitis, lymphoma, gi masses, foreign body obstruction, partial obstruction, toxin ingestion, stress colitis, dietary indiscretion, immune related disease, inflammatory response to other disease process, should I go on? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

Sunday she received her comfortis. 
I'm not going to take my dog to the vet every time she sneezes. I've been making sure my boyfriend has been giving her plenty of fluids. 
She's active, wants to play, wants to eat. She isn't lethargic and doesn't have a fever. 
Jasmine doesn't do well at the vet. 
I'd like to limit the amount of time she spends there its safer for everyone involved.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Shes not sneezing. Shes having severe blow out diarrhea lasting for DAYS. Its physically impossible for her to maintain proper hydration status just by drinking fluids when she is having that kind of diarrhea. I guarantee she's dehydrated.

My rule is, mild diarrhea for longer than 2 days or severe diarrhea for longer than 24 hourd needs a vet.

Your mentality could greatly jeopardize her health one day. Weve had clients come in because their pet skipped ONE meal and it freaked them out, and weve found severe health problems

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

Every time I take her to the vet, he says put her on rice and chicken. And charges me money. 
She is aggressive towards the vet, to the point where even muzzled she growls and last week tried to go after him. 
She gets very nervous and scared to the point that she shakes. 
We just went to the vet last week.
We took her this morning.
She was given shots for the rash and meds for the rash. 
All he said for the diarrhea was rice and hamburger. So if she has a problem from diarrhea he didn't catch it. 
I get that you see problems like that every day but so do I. 
I see people come in who are chronic smokers, eat bad and who are over weight and have no heart disease. 
I also get people who work out and eat right who have coronary artery disease and need bypass. We get people in between. 
Health is a crap shoot I get that. 
This dog is a walking vet bill. Flea allergies , food allergies, sensitive system, hip issues, and temperament issues. We do the best we can for her and we love her. She isn't being abused or neglected. 
But the vet didn't seemed to be all concerned with her stool.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm not sure of the cause of the diarrhea. You said she messed in the house, was it in her crate & the rash is from sitting in it maybe? Poor girl. They usually get upset when they mess in the house like that. 

Any hiking, drinking from unknown water sources? 

Wish I was better help...sometimes the cause of diarrhea is never pin pointed.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Long shot, perhaps she has hives from the stress of having diarrhea?

Did they do a stool check?


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

She isn't crated any more. She gets free roam but we just crated her while out to dinner which was the 1st time in about 2 years and she didn't mess. 
Still haven't pooped from this morning and she was given rice and hamburger about 3 hours ago. 
Stool sample was taken and it came back normal. All he suggested was rice an hamburger. If it continued thru the weekend to come in Monday for blood work. 
She was given some meds and 3 injections for the rash. She normally gets a skin allergy around this time but its never been a rash, she normally just gets itchy. We have gotten a lot of rain lately. 
Hopefully everything works.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Sounds like your Fur Baby might benefit from a holistic type approach, since she continues to have some of the same problems. They have quite a different way of looking at things and treating them. There are 33 AHVMA Holistic vets in FL. If you are interested, I can pm them to you so that you can see if any are close to where you are.

I have found that a better alternative for diarrhea is to feed equal amounts of plain canned pumpkin (not the one with spices) and boiled, boneless, skinless chicken breast shredded, in a few small meals. You may also want to keep a bottle of "Slippery Elm" on the shelf for tummy upsets (found at a health food store). SE is soothing to the gut and tummy.
Hope this helps!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

go to the Vet. when you use canned pumpkin make sure it's in
water only. you don't want to use the pie mix. you can also
bake a fresh pumpkin and use the meat from that.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Just checking ... how's Jasmine doing?


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm thinking of taking her back to the vet. 
I'm working in jacksonville during the week and have to stay in a hotel so I'm away all week but my boyfriend says she hasn't pooped today. 
Told him to give her some pumpkin but if she doesn't go she's going back to the vet ASAP. 
Would the rice and hamburger stop her up?


----------



## justallen30 (Feb 22, 2013)

I've had the reverse happen to my make pup. He threw up for two days had a vet stay and then they finally palpated and found an obstruction which led to surgery and removal of a cat toy mouse. I would have them do an x-ray and palpate to make sure there isn't any foreign body inside. As for the rash I saw you were feeding a 60 percent fish diet with acana. Maybe a fish allergy. My dogs love taste of the wild high prairie. It is venison and bison and it is grain-free as well. Just a thought. Hope all goes well with the vet visit. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm not sure of the fish allergy. She's been on acana for a year and a half. 
When my boyfriend gets home I'm going to have him update me on her rash. 
She pooped and it was solid so things are looking good. 
The vet said the rash was from something she is laying on but idk what it could be. We don't use carpet freshners and she goes out on leash everytime so she hasn't laid in anything outside.


----------

